# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Nam >  Những con đường đẹp ở Cần Thơ - dương dep can tho

## yeuhanoi

*Cần Thơ bây giờ không chỉ có “Bến Ninh Kiều” vang danh khắp chốn. Cần Thơ còn nhiều cảnh đẹp lắm mà có khi vì vô tình vì nhịp sống hối hả mà ta lãng quên. Xuần về, lang thang trên những con đường mới thấy hết vẻ đẹp của thành phố trung tâm đồng bằng ven sông Hậu.*

_Những con đường đã tạo nên dáng vẻ, nét riêng cho Ninh Kiều và Cần Thơ._

Cảm nhận đầu tiên của du khách đến Cần Thơ là những con đường. Chính những con đường đã tạo nên dáng vẻ, nét riêng cho Ninh Kiều và Cần Thơ. Nét đẹp đó không sơ cứng, bất động mà uyển chuyển, lãng mạn, thật tinh tế, tình tứ. Vẻ đẹp đó chuyển động theo mùa, tùy theo mùa mà mỗi con đường có những vẻ đẹp khác nhau.

*Đại Lộ Hòa Bình về đêm*

Đại lộ Hoà Bình, một trong những con đường được tôn vinh đẹp nhất Việt Nam chạy dài suốt từ trụ sở UBND Thành phố đến công viên Lưu Hữu Phước. Đâu chỉ Tết đến con đường này mới được trang hoàng lộng lẫy với hoa, đèn màu lấp lánh. Vòng xoay Đại Lộ Hòa Bình có từ trước giải phóng nhưng đến bây giờ mới được khoe mình đến vậy. Cây lâu năm, cổ thụ sừng sững che lá nửa mặt đường. Cứ mỗi đêm đội tuyển Việt Nam thắng trận không khí đại lộ Hoà Bình lại hừng hực, sôi động…Cả một dòng người đỏ thắm màu cờ khi cuộn lại, lúc bung ra, chuyển động như con rồng trước sóng. Đêm giao thừa đây là nơi đông nhất; người ta dồn về để đắm mình trong không khí đón xuân, để ngắm nhìn pháo hoa rực rỡ trời Tây Đô dù chắc gì nhìn hết cảnh này từ đây. Con đường đẹp, dễ sinh lợi nên nhà mặt tiền đứng hàng kỷ lục. Có người ra giá đến 150 triệu/m2. Villa 276m2 đến 180 tỷ đồng… 


*Đường Hai Bà Trưng – lãng mạn cạnh Bến Ninh Kiều*

Đường Hai Bà Trưng liễu rủ từ xưa mê đắm bao giai nhân tài tử. Chiều về sáng lên tựa lan can nhìn ra ngã ba sông thấy xứ mình sao đẹp sao thanh bình quá. Từ đây lại được ngắm cây cầu thế kỷ vắt ngang sông Hậu, lóng lánh sắc nước hương trời. Chợ hoa truyền thống Cần Thơ hàng chục năm rồi, tết đến hoa trái phương Nam tụ về cả đây.

_Liễu rủ bên Bến Ninh Kiều_

*Đường Nguyễn Việt Hồng*


Đường Nguyễn Việt Hồng với bằng lăng giao tán, phố xá nhẹ nhàng. *Lý Tự Trọng* bung đầy hoa sứ trắng, phố xá hiện đại. Cây Hoàng hậu (Bò cạp nước) càng níu kéo hơn du khách bởi *Đề Thám* cũng là phố ẩm thực. *Đường Huỳnh Như Cương* (Hồ Xáng Thổi) thơ mộng với hoa tím Bằng lăng.

Cây đèn cầy được trồng nhiều ở *đường Nguyễn Văn Cừ* nhưng ở đoạn cuối đi về khu dân cư Hồng Phát lại chuyển nhẹ sang cây Muồng vàng. Cây Sao đen cổ thụ tôn vinh dáng vẻ cổ xưa cho *đường Nguyễn Đình Chiểu, Nguyễn Trãi*. Phố xá tấp nập vì đây là khu mua sắm cao cấp. Nếu Phượng vỹ hè về nở tràn trên *đường Trần Hưng Đạo* thì Me tây (cây còng) là đặc điểm của *đường Trần Văn Khéo* (Cổng chính EFC, đoạn trước Nhà Thi đấu đa năng). Cây giao tán mặt đường mở rộng.

Khu dân cư Hưng Phú, bên kia Nam sông Hậu mới có mấy năm gần đây nhưng Dương liễu làm đường về như ngắn hơn, lãng mạn hơn nhiều. “Con đường đá đậu” *Ngô Quyền* làm rộn bao tâm trí bởi hoài niệm một thủa trong trắng học trò. Công viên sông Hậu gió nắng ngập tràn nhất nội ô và thênh thang phóng khoáng như tâm tính con người nơi đây là đường 30 tháng 4, Mậu Thân (đoạn từ Nguyễn Văn Cừ đi sân bay)…

Những con đường làm ngập ngừng bước chân người về Cần Thơ.

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Sài Gòn - Cái Bè - Cần Thơ - Cái Răng - Vĩnh Long (3 ngày 2 đêm - Giá 630.000VNĐ/Khách)* - *Sai Gon - Cai Be - Cai Rang - Vĩnh Long(3 ngay 2 dem - Gia 630.000 VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch miền Tây* - *tour du lich mien Tay*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch miền Tây click vào *du lịch miền Tây* - *du lich mien Tay*

----------

